# Meth Hot Rail ?'s



## plehem12

Ok I've got a crack stem, a torch lighter, two points of meth, and my nose and lungs. Now I know how to do a hot rail. Ya heat up the bottom part of the stem till it's red and snort away, correctamundo? What I want to know is...is two points enough? I haven't touched the stuff in some time now, my tolerance should be at nothing. I haven't sampled my shit yet, but I bought it from the dude I always buy it from so it should be pretty good. It definitely looks good. Also, should I snort like I would if it was a regular line? Or a little faster/slower? Should I put it all in one line or is it better to do a little, heat it up some more, then do some more, and so on? Oh and one more thing. I am assuming doing it this way will make the high last much shorter than it would if I just snorted it, or even smoked it, no?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## (V)enthol.

All my friends go slower when hotrailing. I personally would rather smoke it. But thats the only MOA I'm familiar with, and I'm also very inexperienced.


----------



## LightTrailz

Honestly if i were going to hotrail i wouldnt do it too much id just rather smoke it because if i remember correctly doesnt the substance vaporize when you snort it  , i dont think it gets all of it tho which im sure is the reason why is still ok to snort it .. 

ill have to try one day and see exactly what its like.


----------



## Psych0

i love hotrails, probably my favorite method, make the end red hot, then take a test snort throught it to make sure its not too extreemly hot, and before it stops glowing, take the line really fast, faster the better imo.


----------



## bingey

so what is hotrailing?smoking through your nose or snorting molten meth?


----------



## Psych0

after you snort it you exhale smoke, so its like snorting and smoking it at the same time.


----------



## (V)enthol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbFSrtlwjLI

BTW nothing happens until the last half of the clip.


----------



## Psych0

^ yup thats a hot rail

btw anyone know any good music to listen to when spun?

v Lol


----------



## Damien

^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMwdAc1Dzfg


----------



## MeTheUser

^^ LoLed


----------



## plehem12

*holy shit*

*disclaimer: sorry for the long post. i guess ya'll know the shit worked for me, eh? i wouldnt post it at all, but it took me so long to finish that i couldnt bear to just highlight and backspace. if anyone actually bothers reading it, which probably wont happen without having to be on drugs as well, its actually pretty amusing. i know its a wall of text, it's all one related thought and i could never find a good place to start a new one. just be glad its not all one sentence!*  


Thanks a bunch fellas. "is two points enough?"...even with 5 and a half years of drug use, including about 4 years of heavy meth use, I can still laugh at my noobness. Two points is WAY more than enough hahaha! I did a test line, then a couple hours later (which was about 15 minutes ago) I did a big one, and I still was left with enough to load up the pookie and have a decent bowl.

I didn't get the rush I'd heard about and hoped for, but I am guessing that is because I did the smaller test line first and waited so long to do a real one, but saved some to smoke. I'd guess the rush would have come if I'd hotrailed it all in one line or two back-to-back lines. Oh well, I ain't complaining. I'm geek'd as hell.

Disco nights are here again. %) 

Thanks again for the help! I'm off to download ridiculous amounts of porn late into the night until the early morn'. I've got an entire box of Kleenex and a near-full bottle of KY lube. By the time the sun rises my wang will be so slippery I'll have to tie a string around the base and wrap it around my wrist a la soap-on-a-rope. Before I came up with that Ding-a-Ling-on-a-String idea (patent pending, bitches) I'd often squeeze too hard and it'd cause my hand to fly off and most of the time I'd be unable to regain control of it due to its Superman-like speed (unable to give an exact speed measurement, every radar gun I've tried was only good enough for major league baseball pitchers or for police to bust speeders. I have never found one that can display more than 3 or 4 digits, which would be fine if they would develop one for measuring objects accelerating at such high rates that renders the naked human eye useless and unable to see anything more than an occasional split-second flash that one would have to be aggressively looking for to even see that much. Such a high-tech gadget sounds like it would be expensive and would have to be quite large and heavy with all the wires and guts needed for such a task not to mention to be able to have a display screen that is big enough to even show the resulting figures that you'd have to type into google to even know the name of, as well as show them in a font size that can be easily read. I understand no one wanting to put so much money into developing a speed gauge gun that the average person has no use for due to the dangerously low population of meth users and even lower pop. of meth users that are at the age of their sexual peak and lucky enough to still actually possess a sex drive despite the heavy and long term drug use and prefer to take advantage of their high speed connection, computer savvyness, and capitalize on meth's effects to achieve orgasms so mindblowingly pleasuring and euphoric that cause even life-long athiests to consider and oftentimes fully embrace religion with an intense fear of God even if they've never once considered the possibility of a higher power, with the only single solitary reason for this being that the meth-fueled kitten killing activity resulted in an orgasm that no previously non-spiritual human could even allow themselves to believe possible without the existence of an all-powerful creator of the universe, life, and the ability to make the impossible a reality as well as make reality into nothing; because without God's existence then such an explosion of pleasure and ejaculate for a bodybuilder stranded on a desert island to maintain his muscle mass without losing an ounce for an entire month as long as he waters the protein-packed balljuice of life down and doesn't consume it by itself as the salt content is several times the daily requirement and could cause health problems down the line, not to mention would overpower the deliciousness of the rest of the love mayonnaise as well. The God-fearing quality occurs at nearly the exact same rate as the spiritual transformation after experiencing the orgasms because after experiencing such a powerful genital-focused ego-destroying feeling after living a life with a closed mind that only accepted what could be proven it is hard to imagine something even stronger than what was just experienced, and thus can only assume that this is the exact feeling that the lord himself experiences when he blows a load. And since it is understood that God is the supreme one, you'd be dumb to NOT be deeply afraid of His wrath, as you are poisoning your body with a chemical that rids you of many basic mortal human needs to live. Many do that and don't worry about the man upstairs and most of the time are right to not worry. But when you are doing that as well as busting a nut the exact same way as the universe's creator, the absolute top of the totem pole, the one solely responsible for even allowing you to have any emotion and feeling in the first place, then you are going too far with the free will that he gave you by using it to consume man-made chemicals, which also are only possible because of His gift of free will, and using it to bypass the basic requirements for human survival while at the same time enhancing nearly every attribute that He gave man and maxing them out completely and then use this time of temporary near-immortality to experience things that only God Himself was capable of...then you better bet that He will not be pleased. It is comparable to Adam and Eve eating the apples off the tree when they weren't supposed to even though they were given everything else and lived in perfection. You do a lot of meth and fight through the shrunken speed-dick and put in enough time and effort and manage to concentrate on getting off long enough to do so while fighting through the exhaustion that even meth can't prevent and when the finish is near there is no half-assing and still give it everything you've got and assuming that even after all it took to reach that point "everything" is somehow still much more than it is without drugs but with decent preparation and everything perfect, and refuse to let up even the slightest bit while your body is on the brink, then not only refuse to let up even when it's basically guaranteed but then proceed to kick it up yet another notch by speeding up even more as well as adding in the other hand to stimulate the balls while at the same time focusing on whatever is being used as material to work to as much as possible and keeping all this up until the load is blown, then not forgetting to follow through completely just like in other sports and fighting through the oversensitivity of the unholy head of your wang and continuing to jerk while you are in the process of emptying out and gradually slowing to a complete stop where you then just lay/lean back and simply enjoy what it'd be like if you were God and just gotten head from the hottest most perfect female which you personally created for no other reason than to relieve you sexually and just the way you wanted it....then it's hard to come up with even a single minor reason at all to not be scared of God. As a male, he will take it as a threat to his alpha-male status that he has held onto literally forever and you can bet he will do what he feels is needed to keep it. After all, he made you. He can end you. Meth or not, there is only one true God. And he doesn't need meth to be it.

The moral of the story is, if you're going to get tweaked out and jerk off, then try not to enjoy it too much. Otherwise God will kill you, regardless of your religion or lack thereof prior to doing the meth.


----------



## Mr Blonde

Um... glad you had a good time.


----------



## plehem12

Yeah...thanks, heh. Didn't mean to make that post so long. You know how stimulants are. I just wanted to say thanks for the replies and make a little joke and it turned into that. Funny thing is while it may be amusing (albeit pretty twisted) I went completely off what I was going to joke about and never got back to it. Once I found a way to end my thought I didn't dare try to finish what I wanted to say...otherwise I'd still be going.

Goddamn I think that took me around 2 hours to type...


----------



## Cone

Epic tweaker post! I didn't read any of it but... damn that's gotta be up there with some of the longest I've ever seen.

I've made some that rival yours, but theres always a little bird in the back of my mind that says "youre making a tweaker post", and I end up deleting the 30+ minutes of thought I just typed out. 

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## leojay

Scary


----------



## SKL

plehem12 said:
			
		

> *disclaimer: sorry for the long post. i guess ya'll know the shit worked for me, eh? i wouldnt post it at all, but it took me so long to finish that i couldnt bear to just highlight and backspace. if anyone actually bothers reading it, which probably wont happen without having to be on drugs as well, its actually pretty amusing. i know its a wall of text, it's all one related thought and i could never find a good place to start a new one. just be glad its not all one sentence!*
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch fellas. "is two points enough?"...even with 5 and a half years of drug use, including about 4 years of heavy meth use, I can still laugh at my noobness. Two points is WAY more than enough hahaha! I did a test line, then a couple hours later (which was about 15 minutes ago) I did a big one, and I still was left with enough to load up the pookie and have a decent bowl.
> 
> I didn't get the rush I'd heard about and hoped for, but I am guessing that is because I did the smaller test line first and waited so long to do a real one, but saved some to smoke. I'd guess the rush would have come if I'd hotrailed it all in one line or two back-to-back lines. Oh well, I ain't complaining. I'm geek'd as hell.
> 
> Disco nights are here again. %)
> 
> Thanks again for the help! I'm off to download ridiculous amounts of porn late into the night until the early morn'. I've got an entire box of Kleenex and a near-full bottle of KY lube. By the time the sun rises my wang will be so slippery I'll have to tie a string around the base and wrap it around my wrist a la soap-on-a-rope. Before I came up with that Ding-a-Ling-on-a-String idea (patent pending, bitches) I'd often squeeze too hard and it'd cause my hand to fly off and most of the time I'd be unable to regain control of it due to its Superman-like speed (unable to give an exact speed measurement, every radar gun I've tried was only good enough for major league baseball pitchers or for police to bust speeders. I have never found one that can display more than 3 or 4 digits, which would be fine if they would develop one for measuring objects accelerating at such high rates that renders the naked human eye useless and unable to see anything more than an occasional split-second flash that one would have to be aggressively looking for to even see that much. Such a high-tech gadget sounds like it would be expensive and would have to be quite large and heavy with all the wires and guts needed for such a task not to mention to be able to have a display screen that is big enough to even show the resulting figures that you'd have to type into google to even know the name of, as well as show them in a font size that can be easily read. I understand no one wanting to put so much money into developing a speed gauge gun that the average person has no use for due to the dangerously low population of meth users and even lower pop. of meth users that are at the age of their sexual peak and lucky enough to still actually possess a sex drive despite the heavy and long term drug use and prefer to take advantage of their high speed connection, computer savvyness, and capitalize on meth's effects to achieve orgasms so mindblowingly pleasuring and euphoric that cause even life-long athiests to consider and oftentimes fully embrace religion with an intense fear of God even if they've never once considered the possibility of a higher power, with the only single solitary reason for this being that the meth-fueled kitten killing activity resulted in an orgasm that no previously non-spiritual human could even allow themselves to believe possible without the existence of an all-powerful creator of the universe, life, and the ability to make the impossible a reality as well as make reality into nothing; because without God's existence then such an explosion of pleasure and ejaculate for a bodybuilder stranded on a desert island to maintain his muscle mass without losing an ounce for an entire month as long as he waters the protein-packed balljuice of life down and doesn't consume it by itself as the salt content is several times the daily requirement and could cause health problems down the line, not to mention would overpower the deliciousness of the rest of the love mayonnaise as well. The God-fearing quality occurs at nearly the exact same rate as the spiritual transformation after experiencing the orgasms because after experiencing such a powerful genital-focused ego-destroying feeling after living a life with a closed mind that only accepted what could be proven it is hard to imagine something even stronger than what was just experienced, and thus can only assume that this is the exact feeling that the lord himself experiences when he blows a load. And since it is understood that God is the supreme one, you'd be dumb to NOT be deeply afraid of His wrath, as you are poisoning your body with a chemical that rids you of many basic mortal human needs to live. Many do that and don't worry about the man upstairs and most of the time are right to not worry. But when you are doing that as well as busting a nut the exact same way as the universe's creator, the absolute top of the totem pole, the one solely responsible for even allowing you to have any emotion and feeling in the first place, then you are going too far with the free will that he gave you by using it to consume man-made chemicals, which also are only possible because of His gift of free will, and using it to bypass the basic requirements for human survival while at the same time enhancing nearly every attribute that He gave man and maxing them out completely and then use this time of temporary near-immortality to experience things that only God Himself was capable of...then you better bet that He will not be pleased. It is comparable to Adam and Eve eating the apples off the tree when they weren't supposed to even though they were given everything else and lived in perfection. You do a lot of meth and fight through the shrunken speed-dick and put in enough time and effort and manage to concentrate on getting off long enough to do so while fighting through the exhaustion that even meth can't prevent and when the finish is near there is no half-assing and still give it everything you've got and assuming that even after all it took to reach that point "everything" is somehow still much more than it is without drugs but with decent preparation and everything perfect, and refuse to let up even the slightest bit while your body is on the brink, then not only refuse to let up even when it's basically guaranteed but then proceed to kick it up yet another notch by speeding up even more as well as adding in the other hand to stimulate the balls while at the same time focusing on whatever is being used as material to work to as much as possible and keeping all this up until the load is blown, then not forgetting to follow through completely just like in other sports and fighting through the oversensitivity of the unholy head of your wang and continuing to jerk while you are in the process of emptying out and gradually slowing to a complete stop where you then just lay/lean back and simply enjoy what it'd be like if you were God and just gotten head from the hottest most perfect female which you personally created for no other reason than to relieve you sexually and just the way you wanted it....then it's hard to come up with even a single minor reason at all to not be scared of God. As a male, he will take it as a threat to his alpha-male status that he has held onto literally forever and you can bet he will do what he feels is needed to keep it. After all, he made you. He can end you. Meth or not, there is only one true God. And he doesn't need meth to be it.
> 
> The moral of the story is, if you're going to get tweaked out and jerk off, then try not to enjoy it too much. Otherwise God will kill you, regardless of your religion or lack thereof prior to doing the meth.



lolmeth; quoted for preservation for posterity


----------



## brutus

I got to your second sentence in your post before I gave up on reading that "paragraph."


----------



## SKL

I actually read it. It reminded me of my speed days. Nostalgia? Sort of.


----------



## plehem12

did it even make any sense? im sure as hell not reading it again to see.

also, ding-a-ling-on-a-string is comedy gold and somebody better high five me for that and soon.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

haha wow.


----------



## lenses

"Okay man, we're gonna get some meth, and some heroin for the comedown..." 

LAWLZ


----------



## negrogesic

"Write a thousand word essay on God and jerking-off"


----------



## xploit

leojay said:
			
		

> Scary



True story  .. I dont think I could bring myself to do that, but to each their own


----------



## BilNerd

I learned something, and got a laugh. Ding a ling on a string. That was some impressive tweaked out rambling. I'm suprised the board allows posts so long.


----------



## StonyMcDumbass

Psych0 said:
			
		

> ^ yup thats a hot rail
> 
> btw anyone know any good music to listen to when spun?
> 
> v Lol




i like to listen to the album When The Roots Undo by Circle Takes The Square
its the most technical intense album ever. and its amazing on speed/meth/whatever stimulant you want.


----------

